# Best time to visit New Orleans?



## DaveNV (Jul 20, 2015)

Considering a trip to the New Orleans area, and I'm wondering what time of year is considered the best to visit?  I don't care about Mardi Gras, and obviously don't want the chance of a hurricane, but I'm wondering what other time of year would be good? Plans would be to check out the city sights and history, and then explore the outlying area and plantations. Anyone have an opinion? 

Dave


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Considering a trip to the New Orleans area, and I'm wondering what time of year is considered the best to visit?  I don't care about Mardi Gras, and obviously don't want the chance of a hurricane, but I'm wondering what other time of year would be good? Plans would be to check out the city sights and history, and then explore the outlying area and plantations. Anyone have an opinion?
> 
> Dave



Late spring and fall are great times to visit.  Summer is popular but gets hot and humid.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 20, 2015)

Fall is hurricane season. I went then for many years, then one year Katrina happened two weeks before we were to go.

On the other hand, it's cooler, and less humid if you go in December. And many of the restaurants have special discounted menus the whole month.

Fern


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Fall is hurricane season. I went then for many years, then one year Katrina happened two weeks before we were to go.
> 
> On the other hand, it's cooler, and less humid if you go in December. And many of the restaurants have special discounted menus the whole month.
> 
> Fern



I think late fall would be fine.  I mean most any year it is fine all fall, except that whole 2005 thing.


----------



## lizap (Jul 20, 2015)

Probably the best time is Oct. 15-Thanksgiving.  Very rare to have a hurricane after mid Oct.  Also weather begins to moderate around this time.  Our spring weather can be iffy. This past spring we had a lot of rain.  

[/B]





Ty1on said:


> I think late fall would be fine.  I mean most any year it is fine all fall, except that whole 2005 thing.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 20, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Late spring and fall are great times to visit.  Summer is popular but gets hot and humid.



. . . and stinky!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 20, 2015)

For us it's easy... Jazz Fest in late April.  Weather is decent and the music is outstanding!

http://www.nojazzfest.com


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 20, 2015)

You may not care about Mardi Gras but carnival season is a lot of fun. I'm talking about the weeks leading up to Mardi Gras day. Lots of parades and more live music than usual, people having a good time. Culturally it's a significant time and visiting then you're likely to have a lot of positive experiences. 

Jazz fest is another option. Whatever you do, don't go in Summer, unless you like stifling heat and humidity along with mosquitoes. Prepare for floods no matter the season. The city floods a lot.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 20, 2015)

My brother lives there and he would say anytime.

I have zero desire to go in the summer but Jazzfest is a great time. 

Cheers


----------



## lizap (Jul 20, 2015)

Really depends on what you want to do.  This time of the year the quarter is usually more crowded.  With that said, if you can catch a Spring where we are not having a lot of rain, this can be a beautiful time of the year (e.g., riding the streetcar down St. Charles with the azaleas in full bloom).




ace2000 said:


> For us it's easy... Jazz Fest in late April.  Weather is decent and the music is outstanding!
> 
> http://www.nojazzfest.com


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 20, 2015)

lizap said:


> Really depends on what you want to do.  This time of the year the quarter is usually more crowded.



Reminds me of the saying... "Nobody goes there anymore... it's too crowded".   Yogi Berra.  

Also, you don't have to attend Jazz Fest - which is not for everybody.  Many of the Jazz Fest performers will play the local clubs at nights too.  Just buy your tickets early.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 21, 2015)

*New Orleans*

We went in October and the weather was great - only 1 serious rainstrom. There was a Seafood Festival one week in the main city park and a Barbecue Blues Festival the next week in the CBD.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 22, 2015)

I been there in Feb, Mar, Apr, May and Sept.  The only time I would not recommend of those is early Sept since the summer is hot and humid.

Having gone there at Carnival week (1st week of Mardi Gras) several times, Jazz Fest several times, Easter / March a few times, and French Quarter fest mid April, I have to say French Quarter Fest is my favourite.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jul 24, 2015)

I only went to NOLA once and that was this year for the 3rd week in April. The weather was so perfect. Only 1 or 2 short rain storms, warm weather, and low humidity.


----------



## Lou (Jul 24, 2015)

We've been twice in late October.  The weather was great and all the Halloween decorations are up!


----------



## lizap (Jul 26, 2015)

The weather here is so unpredictable.  This year we had rain practically all spring.  If you happen to be here during a spring with less rain, early April is a nice time to come with the Azaleas blooming. 



Iwant2gonow said:


> I only went to NOLA once and that was this year for the 3rd week in April. The weather was so perfect. Only 1 or 2 short rain storms, warm weather, and low humidity.


----------



## jules54 (Aug 10, 2015)

I agree with Spring April for the French Quarter Music Festival which is free. Or the Jazz Fest which is two weekends. Mid December and New Years is a bit chilly in the evening. The town is beautiful all decorated for Christmas.
October late for Halloween is nice very spooky which is fun.
Lots of food festivals in both Spring and Fall.
Stay away during the summer.
Went last year around Memorial Day last week of May got kind of stinky a couple of times for some of the group on Bourbon Street.


Love the city!!


----------

